# Incoming Ceriatone Klon Centura



## Louis

Hi guy's , last year , I put my name on the list at Ceriatone for a Centura and my name came up a few weeks ago , it's in the mail now and should get it tomorrow!
I really don't need a Klon type pedal but was so curious that I pulled the trigger !
After seeing this video where they split hairs to find if they sound the same , I think I've made the right choice .
Nik found someone to make the same enclosure as the real deal , you have a choice of having a horsie or not , I chose one with no horsie.


----------



## seadonkey

That's awesome! I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the tone.


----------



## davetcan

I've had one for a month or so, AWESOME!


----------



## Louis

seadonkey said:


> That's awesome! I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the tone.


Will do for sure !!...............now that I've seen this video,..I'm more anxious than I was !..haha!


----------



## seadonkey

davetcan said:


> I've had one for a month or so, AWESOME!


I think I have your old KTR. Any thoughts on how it compares to the KTR?


----------



## davetcan

seadonkey said:


> I think I have your old KTR. Any thoughts on how it compares to the KTR?


Going from memory I'd say identical, the KTR and my old Aluminum Falcon 1 were the best of the many klones I've owned. The Centura is every bit as good and just looks way better. No horsie here either.


----------



## seadonkey

Awesome! I must be slipping because I didn't know about these until last week. Haha


----------



## Louis

seadonkey said:


> Awesome! I must be slipping because I didn't know about these until last week. Haha


I was surprised when the news came out and put my name so quickly ,..I'm normally very slow
when it comes to order something new but IIRC the Klon enclosure got me !


----------



## High/Deaf

Louis said:


> Nik found someone to make the same enclosure as the real deal , you have a choice of having a horsie or not , I chose one with no horsie.


I believe there was one other logo, different from the horsie one, that was available, too. Or was that just at TGP?

These have interested me, I came close to ordering one. But the size is unworkable for any of my boards - I just don't think it will be better than the 3 pedals it will have to replace. Now a Tumnus or something else in that size interests me still. But I have a lot of pedals and it's not a high priority.


----------



## Louis

High/Deaf said:


> I believe there was one other logo, different from the horsie one, that was available, too. Or was that just at TGP?
> 
> These have interested me, I came close to ordering one. But the size is unworkable for any of my boards - I just don't think it will be better than the 3 pedals it will have to replace. Now a Tumnus or something else in that size interests me still. But I have a lot of pedals and it's not a high priority.


You can choose horsie or not , it's for everyone ,
not only for tgp.
Just received mine but have no time to try it,
will do later though !......if the tone is as great as the enclosure , it will be great !!
Will post pictures.


----------



## mario

I too placed an order for a one a couple of months ago. I had no idea these things were available until I saw davetcan post a pic of his in the pedal section. From the videos I have watched it sounds great. Really stoked to get mine.


----------



## Louis

Here are a few pictures



http://imgur.com/lt0qbHt




http://imgur.com/NZSS6Hc




http://imgur.com/1fjnYLM




http://imgur.com/up3oR6u




http://imgur.com/NhsQkKL


----------



## Louis

A few more,


http://imgur.com/mKmKx5b




http://imgur.com/IlIom0T




http://imgur.com/Ei3Y4LO




http://imgur.com/cQeW541




http://imgur.com/2giRxYH


----------



## Louis

The pedal sounds Glorious !!.....Beautiful harmonics without adding too much mids,
very impressed so far !

The down side is that the box I received the pedal in is the original Centura box
but it was imppossible for me to know cause it was covered with a bid UPS sticky bag over
the logo so that's something they should look for ,..........maybe just a paper cover over the box
would do and prevent from being damaged by pulling the bill of label bag !



http://imgur.com/1JpZIMa


----------



## davetcan

High/Deaf said:


> I believe there was one other logo, different from the horsie one, that was available, too. Or was that just at TGP?
> 
> These have interested me, I came close to ordering one. But the size is unworkable for any of my boards - I just don't think it will be better than the 3 pedals it will have to replace. Now a Tumnus or something else in that size interests me still. But I have a lot of pedals and it's not a high priority.


There was a limited edition "DickButt" version. It was either loved or hated.


----------



## davetcan

He also threw this out there at one point, not sure if it's a custom order or just whimsy. Kid of cool though.


----------



## Louis

davetcan said:


> There was a limited edition "DickButt" version. It was either loved or hated.


Oh !!....completly forgot about this one !!...............not too crazy about the logo though !...haha!


----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


> There was a limited edition "DickButt" version. It was either loved or hated.


Thanks, Dave. You just saved me a few hours of search time. I knew I'd seen another logo, just couldn't remember what. That's it - quite tongue in cheek, I assume. Most of TGP just goes over my head - I'm not regular enough to keep up with the running jokes.


----------



## sulphur

Oooooo, no goop!

Just the enclosures on these gives me GAS! Yarg!










Congrats on the new pedal!


----------



## Lord-Humongous

I want one. Just emailed Nik and asked him to put me on the waiting list. He says he's got over 1000 orders on the list and it will be several months..... Ohh, the anticipation. Maybe I can find one for sale second hand in the meantime...


----------



## davetcan

used prices are nuts right now, wait until the market gets flooded.


----------



## davetcan




----------



## sulphur

I'm waiting for Daves in the F/S Emporium.


----------



## Louis

sulphur said:


> Oooooo, no goop!
> 
> Just the enclosures on these gives me GAS! Yarg!
> 
> View attachment 103809
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new pedal!


What is this Shark Strat ??....I want one !!haha!

The sound is as good as the nice enclosure looks !!......really !!
Get your name on the list !.......it's free !


----------



## sulphur

Louis said:


> What is this Shark Strat ??....I want one !!haha!
> 
> The sound is as good as the nice enclosure looks !!......really !!
> Get your name on the list !.......it's free !


Isn't that yours?


----------



## Louis

sulphur said:


> Isn't that yours?


Yup !!!..............haha!


----------



## Lord-Humongous

There are a couple on Reverb for around $500. WTF? I'll wait. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louis

Lord-Humongous said:


> There are a couple on Reverb for around $500. WTF? I'll wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Serious !..........won't sell mine till it reaches $2500 !!...........haha!!........Joke !....its a keeper !


----------



## davetcan

Lord-Humongous said:


> There are a couple on Reverb for around $500. WTF? I'll wait.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Told ya!


----------



## Louis

Anyone here who is on the list ?

Curious about who's on the list and who has allready got one !


----------



## High/Deaf

Lord-Humongous said:


> There are a couple on Reverb for around $500. WTF? I'll wait.


Me, too. I'm hoping Nik floods the market with these, to the point were people are off-loading their Ikon or Tumnus for $125. 

I had the same wish for a Mesa Mk IV, and that didn't work out. They are still commanding a fairly high price. I apparently have the economic knowledge of a certain very public sock-wearer.


----------



## KoskineN

Louis said:


> Anyone here who is on the list ?
> 
> Curious about who's on the list and who has allready got one !


I recently put mine on the list, and I think that the waiting time is around 9 months...so now I need to forget about it


----------



## Boogieman

To those who have already received their pedal from Ceriatone, I was wondering which courier you had chosen for delivery, and if you had to pay for customs brokerage fee?

TIA.


----------



## mario

Louis said:


> Anyone here who is on the list ?
> 
> Curious about who's on the list and who has allready got one !


As I mentioned on my post I placed an order with Nik 2 months ago. I'm pretty patient and would never dream of paying $500 for one on Reverb.


----------



## Louis

Boogieman said:


> To those who have already received their pedal from Ceriatone, I was wondering which courier you had chosen for delivery, and if you had to pay for customs brokerage fee?
> 
> TIA.


Mine was shipped with UPS and I had to pay $42.78 by cheque or CC


----------



## davetcan

God damn this guys clean tone is outstanding, even before hitting the klons.


----------



## davetcan

had to look up the guitar player, talk about tasty! his name is Chris Buck, plays with a band called Buck and Evans. I'm now a fan.


----------



## Louis

davetcan said:


> God damn this guys clean tone is outstanding, even before hitting the klons.


Hmmm!!............I love the way he plays !........nice tone indeed !!
Wonder how Bill Finnegan feels about his enclosure being made by
someone else ?


----------



## Louis

davetcan said:


> had to look up the guitar player, talk about tasty! his name is Chris Buck, plays with a band called Buck and Evans. I'm now a fan.


Thank's for posting !!...........Amazing how a simple Telecaster can do the job !


----------



## Boogieman

Louis said:


> Mine was shipped with UPS and I had to pay $42.78 by cheque or CC


Thanks. Now I know what to expect.


----------



## davetcan

Louis said:


> Hmmm!!............I love the way he plays !........nice tone indeed !!
> Wonder how Bill Finnegan feels about his enclosure being made by
> someone else ?


Just imagine how Fender feels about all of the Strat copies


----------



## Louis

davetcan said:


> Just imagine how Fender feels about all of the Strat copies


Think Leo is fine with the 16 millions he got but maybe the new guy's might not find it funny!
Oh btw !.didn't I see some pictures of a new Gibson that looks quite like a PRS ?.....Copy Cats!


----------



## Business

I got my name on the list too... Nik has some crazy good customer service BTW

Oh, and also, Louis kicks ass


----------



## Louis

Business said:


> I got my name on the list too... Nik has some crazy good customer service BTW
> 
> Oh, and also, Louis kicks ass


Great !!.........Tx for the kind words.............my offer's still on the table btw !!..haha!

I think Nik is a Squid !.........don't know how he does it !?


----------



## Adcandour

davetcan said:


> God damn this guys clean tone is outstanding, even before hitting the klons.


Yeah, that's some _serious_ tone. Great player too.


----------



## sulphur

I hate lists! Yarg!


----------



## High/Deaf

Yarg!!!!


----------



## 4345567

__________


----------



## davetcan

nkjanssen said:


> So, there's dozens of clones on the market, including one made by the original designer of the pedal, and this one commands a premium and a 9 month waiting list because it uses an enclosure that _looks_ like the original? I'm trying to wrap my head around that.


KTR is $270, this is $175, where's the premium? If you're talking about used prices that's just due TGP hype and I suspect is a short term issue as I don't see Nik stopping production any time soon. Simple supply and demand for a while. Build quality is superb, sounds great, and doesn't break the bank if you're willing to wait a bit. Nik has also suggested an increase in production when a new case supplier comes on line, that could shorten wait times considerably. If you can solder kits are available right now.


----------



## Louis

davetcan said:


> KTR is $270, this is $175, where's the premium? If you're talking about used prices that's just due TGP hype and I suspect is a short term issue as I don't see Nik stopping production any time soon. Simple supply and demand for a while. Build quality is superb, sounds great, and doesn't break the bank if you're willing to wait a bit. Nik has also suggested an increase in production when a new case supplier comes on line, that could shorten wait times considerably. If you can solder kits are available right now.


Do you remember how much Bill was selling
the Klons in the beginning!?
I think it was $270 but don't remember!


----------



## Louis

sulphur said:


> I hate lists! Yarg!
> 
> View attachment 104585


Very sharky cool mistake !...I should put it in a framing and send it to you!
Well then !..........lets have some fun ,..share and take a bite into life !!!
I see that you have more than 10,000 posts here !!.........Amazing !!.....Man thats a lot of posts !
Pm me your address and I'll send you the Klon Centura so you can try it and have fun for
a whole week ,....and then you can send it to Business before I do it myself !!...haha!..He's great!
I'll pm you his address !!^)@#


----------



## davetcan

Louis said:


> Do you remember how much Bill was selling
> the Klons in the beginning!?
> I think it was $270 but don't remember!


$225, which was quite a bit 20 years ago.

Not a bad investment, eh?


----------



## Louis

davetcan said:


> $225, which was quite a bit 20 years ago.
> 
> Not a bad investment, eh?


Tx.....better than putting money in the bank!


----------



## Adcandour

There's 5 on reverb.com $350, but you can make an offer. I'd buy one, but I didn't care for the original.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda

Met a guy in nashville who has a small pedal company, who also builds the ceriatone klons. $75usd. For $5 I'll get you his contact info  (what I need money hahaha)


----------



## bzrkrage

Budda said:


> Met a guy in nashville who has a small pedal company, who also builds the ceriatone klons. $75usd. For $5 I'll get you his contact info  (what I need money hahaha)


Would you take this? 









(Yes, I would like his email..)


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Budda

I'll have to think about it.


----------



## davetcan

The lunatics are apparently out of the asylum.

Ceriatone Centura Klone ****limited edition**** Black


----------



## georgemg

davetcan said:


> The lunatics are apparently out of the asylum.
> 
> Ceriatone Centura Klone ****limited edition**** Black


Coincidentally, that's pretty much what I just paid for a 'Black Edition' Napoleon BBQ through Direct Buy. I don't think the BBQ is a limited edition though. 

https://www.napoleongrills.com/gril...e-425-with-infrared-side-burner-black-edition


----------



## butterknucket

Louis said:


> A few more,
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/mKmKx5b
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/IlIom0T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Ei3Y4LO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/cQeW541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2giRxYH


It won't sound truly authentic unless the circuit board has been gooped!

Congrats and I hope you enjoy the pedal!


----------



## Louis

butterknucket said:


> It won't sound truly authentic unless the circuit board has been gooped!
> 
> Congrats and I hope you enjoy the pedal!


Thank's !!...........awesome sounding Klone !
Never took it out of the chain since !


----------

